# General Category > Creative Area >  Start of a new bracelet sort of!!!

## Angie

Started this bracelet a while ago but just one thing and another never got to finish it! Then made a mistake so have had to start again urgh.

----------

OldMike (14-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's so pretty!  :):

----------

Angie (13-04-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Really pretty. X

----------

Angie (13-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

I can't wait to show the one that she's made for me!  :):

----------

Angie (13-04-20)

----------


## Angie

I love that one the style is one of my favourites

----------

Suzi (13-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Here is the bracelet finished which I did last night



And a pendant that I did tonight, its a lot more sparkly than it looks and opps sat on my work phone to show it up

----------


## Stella180

That pendent is amazing. I really like that. The bracelet is pretty cool too.

----------

Angie (15-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------


## Suzi

So pretty!

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------


## Angie

A pair of really sparkly earrings, there are black beads behind the silver and crystal sparkly ones, have got another colourway to make in a while

----------


## Suzi

So pretty! 
You're doing really well making lots of really lovely items!

----------


## Angie

Thank you xx

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous!!!

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------


## Angie

The red ones these have come out better

----------


## OldMike

Saw them on FB they're lovely  :):

----------


## Angie

Thank you Mike

----------


## Suzi

So pretty!

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------

Suzi (16-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Russian leaf earrings

----------

OldMike (18-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous!!!

----------

Angie (18-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Those are so beautiful!

----------

Angie (18-04-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

You are very talented Angie. X

----------


## Angie

Thank you all, Have made a pendant to go with them just one or two bits to finish it off but those are waiting until the morning

----------

Suzi (18-04-20)

----------


## Paula

> Russian leaf earrings


Beautiful!

----------

Angie (18-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------


## Angie

Here is the necklace to match but has a little bee hung in the centre, just wish my hands were not as shakey as they are

----------

OldMike (19-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Beautiful!

----------

Angie (18-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful!

----------

Angie (19-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Thank you x

----------


## OldMike

The necklace is beeutiful sorry couldn't resist the pun, brilliant necklace and earing combo and the bee in the middle of the necklace's dangly bit (technical term  :O:  ) is a nice touch.

----------


## Angie

The Bee reminds me of my hometown Mike  :):  its why I have one as a tattoo on my arm aswell.  Thank you x

----------


## Angie

This is what have been sat making today, I so need a proper table to work at as it makes me ache to takes me ages to make anything urgh but first time have encased a crystal cabachon I love swarovski!

----------

OldMike (20-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

You are so talented!!!

----------

Angie (19-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's so sparkly!

----------


## Paula

Pretty  :(inlove):

----------


## Angie

Thank you

----------


## Angie

Another have made this is a small pendant have also made it in a different colour but used the wrong colour thread so need to redo it

----------

Jaquaia (20-04-20),OldMike (24-06-20),Suzi (20-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

You really are so clever!

----------

Angie (20-04-20)

----------


## Miss Molly

They are lovely Angie.

----------

Angie (24-06-20)

----------


## scilover

thats pretty. Congrats. <3

----------

